# Quoting a single line



## Ezekiel3626 (Feb 5, 2007)

I do not understand how to simply quote a single line. I understand the "quote" function, but what if I only want to quote a line or two? When you use the "quote" function, it shows up one way, which includes the name of who you quoted and so forth, but in other posts, people quote a line, and it is in a light grey box preceded only by the word "quote". Please bear with me and tell me how to do this. Thank you.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 5, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> I do not understand how to simply quote a single line.


 
I just delete out the portion that I don't want to quote. Other than that, I don't think there is a way to quote a particular sentence. I tried highlighting a sentence and then hitting the quote button but that didn't work...

Rich?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm going to enclose some html tags around this so you can read this without the quote tags showing up.

As described above, almost everything is accomplished by using the BB tags around a group of text. If I want to quote a particular portion, I usuallly copy the text, paste it into my post and then surround it with the quote tags like so:

```
[quote]I do not like green eggs and ham.[/quote]
```

Which shows up like:


> I do not like green eggs and ham.



All of the BB tags work like that. Once you get comfortable with the idea it is always an [bbcode]With text inside[/bbcode]

Most common bbcodes are:
b for bold
i for italic
u for underline
img for an image
quote for a quote
url for a link

If I want to bold I type:

```
[b]I do not like green eggs and ham.[/b]
```
*I do not like green eggs and ham.*

You get the idea by now I hope.

Built into the bulletin board is a nice quote feature that captures everything the person said (or a muliquote feature to gather up a bunch). I typically do not like to parse a person's words into a bunch of quotes because I get frustrated when people divide up a supporting thought and start doing battle with an illustration instead of the main thrust but there are times when quoting portions is necessary for clarity's sake.

I'll usually quote the whole thing. It is now surrounded in brackets like so:


```
[quote]I do not like green eggs and ham.  I do not like them Sam I am.[/quote]
```
Let quoted like that it would appear as:


> I do not like green eggs and ham. I do not like them Sam I am.



What I'd do to parse it is the following:

```
[quote]I do not like green eggs and ham.[/quote]
Would you eat them on a train, would you eat them on a plane?

[quote]I do not like them Sam I am.[/quote]
I think you're being obtuse.
```
Which would appear as:


> I do not like green eggs and ham.


Would you eat them on a train, would you eat them on a plane?



> I do not like them Sam I am.


I think you're being obtuse.


If you notice what I did is I closed out a quote tag in the middle of the quote and typed my response to that portion and then I placed a new opening quote tag on the next section.

It's just that easy.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, Rich, but you're not interacting with Dr. Suess's argument. I don't remember anything about obtuse. I studied that book years ago, though.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, I forgot the quote



> I think you're being obtuse.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, it was quoted from Rich's post:



> _from the magical pen of Rich_
> I think you're being obtuse.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you sure it didn't go like this:



> I don't like them on a caboose, I don't like them with a moose.
> 
> Oh my, Sam I am, I think you're being obtuse.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

If you write in a box,
using Firefox, 

Put is in quotes, 
with lots of footnotes,

It still won't hit home,
'Cause its not in the tome.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2007)

JohnV said:


> If you write in a box,
> using Firefox,


Not Firefox in a box
But IE, used by Knox



> Put is in quotes,
> with lots of footnotes,


Put "is" or "it" in quotes?
It most properly denotes. 



> It still won't hit home,
> 'Cause its not in the tome.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Not Firefox in a box
> But IE, used by Knox
> 
> 
> ...



 

I think I'll have to reread that book. It was an important book in my thought development. I might have it confused with "Are You My Mother." I'll need to check my sources. There was something about "in a train", but then there was something about a crane too.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Feb 5, 2007)

crhoades said:


> I just delete out the portion that I don't want to quote. Other than that, I don't think there is a way to quote a particular sentence. I tried highlighting a sentence and then hitting the quote button but that didn't work...
> 
> Rich?


Chris, thank you for your advice.


SemperFideles said:


> I'm going to enclose some html tags around this so you can read this without the quote tags showing up.
> 
> As described above, almost everything is accomplished by using the BB tags around a group of text. If I want to quote a particular portion, I usuallly copy the text, paste it into my post and then surround it with the quote tags like so:
> 
> ...





> It's just that easy.



I think I have it, thanks a lot, Rich. As for the discussion between you and John V., which was spawned by this thread, I thank you for the "enlightenment" and amusing wordplay.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, Briant, its important. I just don't agree. I can see that these extraneous things might result from eating green eggs and ham, but never that these are the reasons for eating green eggs and ham. All the same, if you're going to quote somebody, you've got to get it right. I agree with Rich's conclusion, just not his methodolgy.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 6, 2007)

I think that it's a bit obtuse
To try to parse a quote from Seuss.


----------

